# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Encoder tuyệt đối( ABSOLUTE ENCODER)

## CNCDIY

Chào anh em trong diễn đàn,
Em có con động cơ 100w của Mitsubishi.
Em muốn kiểm tra con này thuộc loại encoder tuyệt đối hay tương đối.
Không biết cách phân biệt nó như thế nào? 
Mong các anh đi trước chỉ giáo.
Em cám ơn.

----------


## Baohan

Bạn vào parameter 00 hay 01 chọn loại encoder absolute hay incremental. sao đó gắn baterry vào driver nuôi nguồn vị trí.tránh báo lỗi khi tắt nguồn mất vị trí. absolute giúp ổn định vị trí khi tắt nguồn dù khi tắt nguồn bạn thay đổi vị trí thì vẫn chạy vị trí lúc tắt nguồn.

----------


## nguyenchibao997

làm sao đọc về dữ liệu encoder về PLC được vậy anh(chị)?

----------


## ghoang

> làm sao đọc về dữ liệu encoder về PLC được vậy anh(chị)?


1.PLC: Ban dùng PLC gì? nếu muốn đọc enc bạn cần có HSC, nếu dùng PLC Q bạn có thể xem QD62.
2. Driver: nếu là J2S bạn xem tài liệu các chân ENC out (LA,LAR,LB,LBR...). nhưng nó không phải ABS đâu nhé

----------


## nguyenchibao997

em dùng servo xung MR j2s với qd75. nhung em đã chuyển parameter sang chết độ abs chạy data. nhưng chưa thể đọc được giá trị encoder về. theo em hiểu nó sẽ đọc về ABS data bit 0 và ABS data bit 1. nhưng khi không thể đọc về đựoc. cho em xin  tý kinh nghiệm đi a chị

----------

